# Phenotype L Top Cap



## Soprono (24/1/16)

Personally I love my Phenotype L thought I'd add this in here for guys who love near non existent air resistance on this RDA. The slots however are not directly on the coils like the current Phenotype so would be interesting to see how this affects the clouds produced by this device. 

"Aria x Anarchist Phenotype-L Top AFC Sleeve (Stainless Steel or Black PVD)
Introducing the newest innovation from the minds at Aria Built and Anarchist MFG: The Phenotype-L Top AFC Sleeve. Constructed of stainless steel and delrin, this Top AFC Sleeve will turn your Phenotype-L into a flavor factory. Adjusting airflow is a breeze with our new top cap system that provides you with four, vertical cyclops-style windows, and you can either maximize your draw with the 13.5mm wide-bore top, or boost your flavor by adding a drip tip to the included 510 adaptor. Finished off with precision laser engravings of the Aria and Anarchist logos, the Phenotype-L Top AFC Sleeve was designed to finely tune your flavor/cloud preferences. 

Features:
-Stainless steel, laser engraved sleeve
-Stainless steel and delrin top cap/AFC system
-Four large, cyclops-style, vertical AFC windows of graduating sizes
-Notched cap provides grip for ease of rotating and each groove lines up with the AFC windows for perfect placement
-13.5mm wide-bore top with included 510 adaptor
-Available in stainless steel or black PVD finishes" 







Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/1/16)

Interesting - do you have a picture of the build deck?


----------



## zadiac (25/1/16)

It's a phenotype L top cap. So the build deck is a Phenotype L.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Normal Phenotype L






-----------------------------------------------------------------------
New Top Cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (25/1/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Interesting - do you have a picture of the build deck?


Like @zadiac said its the same awesome 2 post deck. Love my normal L it chucks!


----------



## th1rte3n (28/1/16)

I would love to get one of these, really like my phenotype.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

